# san diego,ca.....segun papiriqui....tambien va pa la peña sobrino



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola, recien puedo postear, y stan buenas las fotos, me gustan los 2 edificios que muestras en la 3ra imàgen, del downtown y el edificio del la 6ta imàgen. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

No hay mas fotos? Me quede con las ganas :bash:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^si mi estimado,,,ando trabajando en unos proyectos x ahora.....y solo tengo tiempo de leer y colocar uno q otro coment....durante la semana

pero el viernes, hare una actualizacion...!

por q en este thread , nadie se me queda con las ganas!!!!!!! jeje


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Listo sobrino! Lo prometido es deuda, no te olvides :lol:


----------



## IRVINE (Jun 18, 2008)

kaMetZa said:


> Buenas fotos Papiriqui.
> 
> Una duda, en los mapas que pusiste no se ven tan cercanas LA y San Diego, es posible que pase eso que dices? Qué LA termine por absorber a SDiego?


La distancia entre SAN DIEGO y LA es de aprox 130 millas (240 kms aprox) si vas por la interestatal 5 pareciera que nunca sales de la cuidad hasta llegar a LA a no ser por una pequena parte que esta despoblada por que es parte de CAMP PENDELTON ( la base mas grande de los marines en el Oeste de USA) que son unas 15 millas de largo. Si no fuera por esa parte SAN DIEGO, ORANGE Y LA son ya una sola gran metropoli


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos y gracias por ellas pero la ciudad no es de mi agrado.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias, papiriqui, lindas las fotos. San Diego es una hermosa ciudad, el skyline tiene un concepto divertido (la parte superior de los edificios tienen formas geométricas que recuerdan a las cabezas de los destornilladores) y la parte del mar es muy lindo también. Y ni qué decir de la Isla Coronado, con un hotel antiguo de primera. También tienen el gran Balboa Park, un enorme parque con museos por doquier, sin lugar a dudas mi zona favorita de San Diego. 
A Tijuana fui hace muchos años, estacionamos el auto y caminamos. La regresada demoró porque tuvimos que hacer una cola enorme en el edificio de inmigración. Y sí, TJ es caótica, pero supongo que más adentro ya cambia. Y culturalmente tiene la gran ventaja del intercambio entre las fronteras, así que en ese sentido las ofertas culturales son variadas y siempre innovadoras.

¡Gracias por las fotos y saludoss! :cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

IRVINE said:


> La distancia entre SAN DIEGO y LA es de aprox 130 millas (240 kms aprox) si vas por la interestatal 5 pareciera que nunca sales de la cuidad hasta llegar a LA a no ser por una pequena parte que esta despoblada por que es parte de CAMP PENDELTON ( la base mas grande de los marines en el Oeste de USA) que son unas 15 millas de largo. Si no fuera por esa parte SAN DIEGO, ORANGE Y LA son ya una sola gran metropoli


Ah! Gracias! Pues entonces no es loco pensar que en algunos años terminen 'acercándose' más.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

bueno antes de hacer las actualizaciones,, no podia dejar de agradecer los coments de 

enrexnotex,inkadrew, cesstenn,irvine ( gracias por la informacion proporcionada),,jeremy ( ojala te 
convenza .con esta 2da tanda de fotos), kametza( vez q no estoy loco,jjeje) 

y canelita(muchas gracias por tus comentarios, la verdad no sabia q como peaton ,,tambien hay q hacer cola pa entrar a eeuu! ,,q vaina..por eso solo fui un par de veces no mas,,pero si vas para alla..te recomiendo mas rosarito o ensenada , si te gusta el mar)

ok mucho bla bla bla ....q lo q uds quieren ver es fotos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

a pedido de la multitud! (cesstenn)
je, aqui va la 2da tanda de fotos de esta ciudad :


las torres gemelas de san diego..tambien las pudieron apreciar en el skyline...y son las preferidas de inkadrew










calles centricas, ----el downtown no me parecio peligroso.. por algo se ven varios turistas , por el centro










como este aspecto de colocar faroles, arbolitos , enterrar cables y "acabar' los costados de las edificaciones.. pueden cambiar tanto el aspecto de una calle










este tipo de escaleras,,tipo N.Y. yo no las pondria en la fachada principal..pero aun asi tiene su encanto.










lo moderno puede "convivir" con lo clasico ...el progreso de la mano con la historia o tradicion... si no miren esta foto...q a mi gusto no se ve mal










mas calles centricas,debe ser bacan tener una oficina ahi...y de ahi salir con los amigos a departir o tomar algo










la construccion de edificios modernos en el centro.....esto ya lo estoy viendo en varias ciudades de eeuu...para darle mas "vida" a los downtowns










otro angulo del skyline ( no estoy repitiendo la foto ,si se fijan bien)










aca 3 secuencias del puente a coronado island (peninsula)
un puente con una luz bastante amplia..si ven la anterior tanda de fotos ..y muy alto.
(si han visto la pelicula "anchorman", aqui es donde arrojan al perro de una patada)

saliendo del centro, ya en el puente.










aqui se aprecia.. parece ser el puerto, o la base de los navys (?)









desde aqui al fondo se ve coronado (pasando ese brazo de mar),,q es una zona de bellas casas y un precioso hotel antiguo , como dijo canelita










bueno y aqui pa la despedida...un cachito de mexico lindo

bienvenido a tijuana ( o tacna?)









la av revolucion..o como yo diria 'la av la marina" de tijuana









mas de revolucion..donde la juerga esta a la orden del dia... joven



















la ruta a las "playas de tijuana"..paga tu peaje compare' o en este caso "buey"



















aqui en la misma linea de frontera:

(disculpen por la intromision en la foto, de este personaje q se hace llamar papiriqui en el foro peruano,en esa epoca no sabia de SSC..lo q pasa es q cuando corte las fotos en mi thread de san fransisco..estas pierden su proporcion completamente,,asi q tapenme con una mano)










tijuana tiene zonas mejores :


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas estas ultimas fotos, me gusta mucho la ciudad 

Pero el clima no


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

No se pero las fotos de Tijuana me gustaron mas, sera porque San Diego estuvo nublado, aunque no pasa nada con ese arco que dice "Bienvenido a Tijuana". Segun lo que me han contado, la diferencia al cruzar la frontera de EEUU a Mexico es impactante, habra que comprobarlo con mis propios ojos algun dia.
Me gusto la foto del cerco, buena sobrino! :lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

El downtown bien bonito, qué bien que se recuperen todos edificios y se le trate de dar más vida. La diferencia con Tijuana es bien grande.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> kametza( vez q no estoy loco,jjeje)


Al parecer no :lol:



papiriqui said:


> la construccion de edificios modernos en el centro.....esto ya lo estoy viendo en varias ciudades de eeuu...para darle mas "vida" a los downtowns


A mi tbn siempre me llamó algo la atención esto, son pocas las ciudades en Eeuu cuyo downtown tiene vida! En los demás casi nunca ves gente en las calles y pocos negocios, ahh y todos en auto! 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buena esa la de Tacna jajajaa

La ciudad sigue sin llamarme la atención, nosé...


----------



## IRVINE (Jun 18, 2008)

kaMetZa said:


> Ah! Gracias! Pues entonces no es loco pensar que en algunos años terminen 'acercándose' más.


YA SON UNA SOLA GRAN CIUDAD, esas 15 millas que dije son campo militar, es una base militar.
Es mas la gente vive que vive en SAN DIEGO trabajan en LA o los que viven en Orange se van para San Diego usando el tren o sus autos. La gente aqui ve normal estos traslados. ES POR ESO QUE TODOS AQUI YA SOLO HABLAMOS DEL SOCAL AREA (SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA AREA) EL AREA DEL SUR DE CALIFORNIA.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahhh buenas fotos, las torres gemelas de Sn Diego se ven bien ... segun yo :colgate: , lo de las escaleras en las fachadas principales, como en NY, no me gusta mucho ... las imàgenes del puerto se ven bien ... ahhh y eso de Tijuana (Tacna) tambien se me vino a la mente, pero solo por el arco.

No sep, pero al ver la penultima foto se me vino a la mente La Tigresa del Oriente :lol: :nuts: .... Meeeentira. Salu2

PD: Mi nick es InkaNdrew


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias chocaviento y jeremy
cesstenn = como dices la diferencia entre t.j y san diego es notoria....san diego es una ciudad bastante moderna y a tijuana le veo un parecido con Barranca ,, pero mucho mas grande, con mall y unos cuantos edificios altos.

roberto /kametza =esa idea de 'revitalizar" los centros de las ciudades esta agarrando fuerza..por ejm miami y los angeles,, se q en lima tambien estaban rentando lofts por el centro ,,estos lugares son perfectos para solteros o parejas q no necesitan un lugar muy grande para vivir aun, cerca de zonas comerciales y entretenimiento ,. por q cuando uno forma una familia lo q busca es tranquilidad (suburbio)

kametza= si pues en eeuu , casi todo es auto.....esa es una de las cosas q te llaman la atencion como peruano...q todos manejan y no vez mucha gente caminando en los barrios.,aveces pasan años y no conoces a tu vecino..como extraño el Peru...siempre hay alguien con quien conversar en la calle.

irvine= bueno yo diria q para q esta union o conurbacion se consolide,, tendria q poblarse algo mas, la zona del freeway 15 ( entre riverside y san diego)....asi tendrias mas la sensacion.. como cuando vas de l.a a orange o san bernardino co. (tengo q aprender a bajar los mapas de google earth aca, para q se vea esta zona)


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

seccion off-topic:



Inkandrew9 said:


> Ahhh buenas fotos, las torres gemelas de Sn Diego se ven bien ... segun yo :colgate: , lo de las escaleras en las fachadas principales, como en NY, no me gusta mucho ... las imàgenes del puerto se ven bien ... ahhh y eso de Tijuana (Tacna) tambien se me vino a la mente, pero solo por el arco.
> 
> *No sep, pero al ver la penultima foto se me vino a la mente La Tigresa del Oriente :lol: :nuts: .... Meeeentira. Salu2*
> 
> PD: Mi nick es InkaNdrew


jajaajaj...ese inkandrew9, la verdad no concibo la idea,, q me estes imaginado con las orejitas, bigotes y garritas en esa foto. jaajajaaa
"si tu sabes daaaaaar amor, un nuevo amanecer tendraas..."
ya se bien tu nick


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

jajja,, Sandiego y L.a.son Ahora la misma Vaina,, disque una de los cacos urbanos mas extenso del mundo y tambien con mas Vehiculos.. eso de encontrar gente en multitud en las calles centricas gringas me hacen parecerse un poco a NY o Chicago y no como las ciudades de la florida que tienen las calles desiertas de gente. 

Valla que fuiste a la tia-juana,(tacna mex) y esa Av. Revolucion se debra parecer a la Dolores de aqui, claro que la de alla seguro que es mas exagerada...
Cuando uno va para baja, generalmente lo hace para juergearse de lo lindo,, tragos, mujeres y toda diversion posible a precios relativamente bajos..


----------

